# n64 on fire, extremely beautiful!



## Jetowa (Mar 2, 2012)

*** The n64 in this video was broken at the time of burning it! *** - so unless you're just crazy it's not a big deal, ok!!! It's now a great piece of art

Alright kids, don't "flame" me (haha) but I had a girl who was trying to hit me up for a spare n64 of mine. Turns out she sorta broke my heart, and hence forth, i decided to set the system on fire instead of giving it to her! Let me know what you guys think?

Link contains the female word for dog, so kids be warned!



I also wrote the song that's playing in the background!
"I hate stuck up ______es!"

Btw, I still have the scorched system, looks like a modern art piece on one of my shelves!


----------



## bowser (Mar 2, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 2, 2012)

Bowser: Indeed


----------



## Jennyfurr (Mar 2, 2012)

Well this is just sad... 
Could have given it to me.. ;P


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 2, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Well this is just sad...
> Could have given it to me.. ;P


I might have! You're probably not a stuck up _______!


----------



## Jennyfurr (Mar 2, 2012)

Jetowa said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is just sad...
> ...


haha definitely not!  but really, watching this makes me sad..!  It's like burning the flag!


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 2, 2012)

Note: The system in this video was unable to display video anyways! Also the game that's burning is WcW Nitro or something.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Mar 2, 2012)

Haha, well I'm sure it's good for that at least ;;
The N64 is a very resilient console though.. if you had taken it out of the fire quick enough it might have still worked! ;P  Doubtful, but my N64 still works and it has been stepped on, spilled on, dropped down the stairs, thrown out of the closet, etc and still works.


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 2, 2012)

Well I'm trying to decide on which system I should bbq next, I have a sega genesis or a dreamcast, any suggestions?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sony PS Vita


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2012)

Wait, instead of giving it to her, you cooked it. Couldn't you know... just have kept it and started to play it to rub it in her face? I'm all for people doing whatever they want with their products, but I'm not looking at this as a waste, I'm looking at this as you being stupid.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 2, 2012)

You could have gave it to me.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 2, 2012)

Not to sound like an annoying little shit, but I am actually SO sensitive to stuff like that... I can't even press the play button >.<

Why.. would you do something like that? 

Don't burn any more consoles! Trust me when I say your better off selling them.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2012)

I think this music would have been more fitting...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_sY2rjxq6M


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 3, 2012)

Jetowa said:


> Well I'm trying to decide on which system I should bbq next, I have a sega genesis or a dreamcast, any suggestions?


Why would you burn either of those? They're still kinda rare. You could sell the Dreamcast and buy a Vita, then burn that.

...Not that I support arson. Especially of consoles. You'd be better of actually playing the systems.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

If you didn't want it anymore, you could've just given it to meeee! T.T

I'd even pay for the shipping mayyyn! Poor N64...


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

The following is a video of an N64 being burned with lighter fluid. The amount of time it takes to burn is another testament to the strength of Nintendium


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 3, 2012)

I hate you, bro. I love the N64. I want to play Donkey Kong 64 again but Nintendo and Rare won't work out their shit.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow N64 sure was a tough one. 

I vote for PS Vita next. lol

We've already seen 3DS been melted in a microwave. o_o


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 3, 2012)

I told my wife I was watching a guy urinate on a flaming N64 lol....


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Sony PS Vita



Ahhh, yes! Although it's supposedly now hackable, but a good choice non the less


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 3, 2012)

Jetowa said:


> Seriously! How can I play a broken n64?!?! Ohh wait, I forget some people probably don't read entire topics!



Oh I do, just not the stupid ones.


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Jetowa said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously! How can I play a broken n64?!?! Ohh wait, I forget some people probably don't read entire topics!
> ...



haters gonna hate!   hahaha btw, i still love you shadowsoldier  even though as your nickname suggests is neither a shadow or soldier!


----------



## qwertymodo (Mar 3, 2012)

This was a travesty, and you are an idiot.  Next time, take out your destructive tendencies on something more deserving.  



Spoiler



Like this http://tosh.comedyce...estroys-an-ipad


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 3, 2012)

qwertymodo said:


> This was a travesty, and you are an idiot.  Next time, take out your destructive tendencies on something more deserving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That DOES deserve to be destroyed.


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

seriously! Why are all your panties getting into a mess about a broken n64?


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

I know you guys are just jealous!!! I have one more n64, in the box... this illustrates the point that 
you shouldn't call something stupid, unless you know the whole story! Ignorance is bliss though!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Jetowa said:


> seriously! Why are all your panties getting into a mess about a broken n64?


Broken things can be fixed - who knows, maybe it was a simple problem. A blown cap, a loose wire, maybe? Now we'll never know. 

I have a broken PS2 on my shelf, I know exactly which parts are broken, I'm planning to fix it although I could burn it. See my point?


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

Haha, I see your point, but I'm getting a kick out of a paperweight, and like I said in the first post! It was beautiful, you should have seen it in person! (other than the horrible smell). Plus it's a crazy cool conversation piece. The system looks wicked all melted, like a Salvador Dali painting!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Jetowa said:


> Haha, I see your point, but I'm getting a kick out of a paperweight, and like I said in the first post! It was beautiful, you should have seen it in person! (other than the horrible smell). Plus it's a crazy cool conversation piece. The system looks wicked all melted, like a Salvador Dali painting!


I bet it was. Still... 



> Plus why fix something that costs more than just buying a new (used) one? Especially when I just said several times! I have more than one!!!! - for crying out loud, no one here emulates the 64 too?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Also to all of you idiots who are all crying over it, where the f*@$ is your original 64 from your youth? ohhh wait, you probably sold it for a pretty new dress!


I'll be brutally honest with you, I'm a crazy-ass collector. Never sold a single console, trashed one (father opened one of my famiclones in a desperate attempt to hard-solder the controllers onto the mainboard, something went wrong, he never bothered to put it together, parts became missing, all in all it was dead and at the point of no return, as even the shell was missing pieces).

To me it's... burning a piece of history, really. But I can see your point, it's spectacular, and since it was broken, even understandable, really. 

...one out of the +/- 33 million down the drain, huh?


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

anyways! I'm here to make friends, not alienate and belittle people. Hopefully you guys can forgive me for setting a broken system on fire for my own amusement. I can see how someone might think it was childish! Damage is done though, I can just promise I won't ever set another n64 on fire! Cheers!


Now to procure a PSVita, muhaahahahahaha


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Jetowa said:


> [...]for crying out loud, no one here emulates the 64 too?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> [...]



The N64 is one of the most PITA consoles to emulate that I've ever seen.  Hell my PC (pretty high end gaming rig, fyi) can run Wii better than N64.  Why -_- rofl



Jetowa said:


> anyways! I'm here to make friends, not alienate and belittle people. Hopefully you guys can forgive me for setting a broken system on fire for my own amusement. I can see how someone might think it was childish! Damage is done though, I can just promise I won't ever set another n64 on fire! Cheers!
> 
> 
> Now to procure a PSVita, muhaahahahahaha



N64 = no biggie lol.  But if you touch a Genesis like you had suggested, OH BOY we might have some problems  (Genesis was my favorite console OF ALL TIME.)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 3, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Jetowa said:
> 
> 
> > [...]for crying out loud, no one here emulates the 64 too?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> ...


It must suck, since I have a computer that's at least 7 or 8 years old and it can run N64 pretty great.
I never bothered checking out the specs on that computer, but all I know is that it had 256MB of ram.


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Jetowa said:
> 
> 
> > [...]for crying out loud, no one here emulates the 64 too?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> ...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 3, 2012)

DONT YOU DO IT.


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

But I have 2!!! And one is attached to a sega CD?


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

Or...


----------



## bowser (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy shit! Can you take a pic of all your consoles? Leave out the "fried" N64


----------



## qwertymodo (Mar 3, 2012)

You sir are the reason we can't have nice things.  And by sir, I mean I don't feel like getting banned for my first choice of words.


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

qwertymodo said:


> You sir are the reason we can't have nice things.  And by sir, I mean I don't feel like getting banned for my first choice of words.



seriously, can a moderator lock this thread or delete it? I'm tired of explaining to people that this was a broken n64!


----------



## qwertymodo (Mar 3, 2012)

Jetowa said:


> qwertymodo said:
> 
> 
> > You sir are the reason we can't have nice things.  And by sir, I mean I don't feel like getting banned for my first choice of words.
> ...


No, I've read the explanation, and it is irrelevant.  As is the fact that you had more than one system.  I normally don't bother to get worked up about idiots on the internet, but the unique mix of wanton destruction and the pride with which it was enacted is pathetic.  You're just lucky this wasn't an SNES...


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

You are a fool, hater, and are probably just jealous cuz you sold your n64 a long time ago for some dirty mangas


----------



## mjax (Mar 3, 2012)

*Looks at Jetowa*
*hands over some gasoline*
*points towards qwertymodo's ass*

Yay fire!!!!1


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

mjax! You're my hero, how did you know one of my favorite things is gasoline!


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm very proud to see mjax stand up for someone being bullied here on GBAtemp. Thank goodness there are some people like em out there!!!!!!


----------



## qwertymodo (Mar 3, 2012)

Jetowa said:


> I'm very proud to see mjax stand up for someone being bullied here on GBAtemp. Thank goodness there are some people like em out there!!!!!!



Funny how the likelihood of someone of someone applauding the senseless destruction of a classic gaming console is inversely proportionate to the likelihood of them ever actually being bullied in their lifetime.


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 3, 2012)

qwertymodo said:


> Jetowa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very proud to see mjax stand up for someone being bullied here on GBAtemp. Thank goodness there are some people like em out there!!!!!!
> ...



come on man, let's not patronize people and use flowery language to boost our ego's and accept that people are different and that's what makes us human. I applaud you for speaking up for something that you believe in, but pick your battles. You are acting almost as childish as someone who burns a console to express themselves emotionally!

I still love you all, even you qwertymodo, and I just hope that one day we will put these differences in opinions behind and accomplish something worthwhile.

Peace... let's end this nonsense?


----------



## Wiip™ (Mar 3, 2012)

Jetowa said:


> qwertymodo said:
> 
> 
> > Jetowa said:
> ...


What? You want to end it now, Where is your PSVITA! Aarhgg.


----------



## mjax (Mar 3, 2012)

What I see is that the OP created this video to vent out his anger towards something. It's not like he went out and killed people. He ONLY put HIS N64 on fire, -hell it was not even working- Some of you are way too sensitive...

There was no need to call Jetowa names or flame him, imo that's worse than burning a lifeless, non-working thing.


----------



## insidexdeath (Mar 3, 2012)

It's his N64 and it's his choice to burn it, not yours. Now quit bitching.


----------



## prowler (Mar 3, 2012)

qwertymodo said:


> You're just lucky this wasn't an SNES...


You don't know how tempted I am to dig out my SNES and burn it.

Bitch, where has your childhood gone now?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 3, 2012)

humnas.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 3, 2012)

PSX master race is pleased by this thread.


----------



## bowser (Mar 3, 2012)

To be honest, I was appalled at first. Then I read that it wasn't working anyway and now it's just a laugh 



Spoiler



Just don't do it again


----------



## moerik (Mar 3, 2012)

Instead of just burning a broken N64, why not throw it from the roof of your house onto the pavement, or play a game of Jetowa Baseball 64 with it, if you still can?


----------



## MasterPenguin (Mar 3, 2012)

Burning an N64 is on par with blasphemy. Should be shot.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2012)

Closed by request. 

Jeez you people get all bent out of shape over machines that don't belong to you.


----------

